# spider pic!



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 26, 2007)

just wanted to show a pic of this really cute spider that has made its home right infront of our letter box for the last 3 weeks now,i dont know what it is, so if anyone knows could u let me know
thanks enjoy its a stunner!


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 26, 2007)

St Andrew's cross spider Beautiful aren't they?


----------



## Armand (Nov 26, 2007)

yeh.. are they venomous/dangerous? i have heaps around my house and occasionally see the odd gecko or skink eating one..


----------



## HoffOff (Nov 26, 2007)

They are venomous but will only give you a Bad Ache for a week or so But dont bother picking them up!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 26, 2007)

they are beautiful.ill b moving him and about 30 other spiders soon to the bushland, mums going to get someone to spray the house and i dont want them to die..lol


----------



## PhilK (Nov 26, 2007)

Hard to make them bite. I've picked these up before.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 26, 2007)

yeh philK i go out and get the mail everyday(noone will now cause of him,and i wont let mum kill him) and i just pop my hand over him to get the mail and he doesnt really seem to care!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 27, 2007)

Garden Orb's they are awesome we have them alot in darwin ( well when I used to live there that is)


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 27, 2007)

love those! we have them everywhere. st andrews cross spider.

very pretty 

and if my mum were to spray, i would kill her for it! (not really ppl, i love my mum) coz of all my animals! (spiders, centipede, snake etc etc)

i would be saving everything too lol


----------



## jessb (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, it's a St Andrew's Cross. (Garden orbs have a way fatter body and are more brown) If you bump their web, they shake it and look really scary. I guess it's a defense mechanism to avoid being eaten! We have loads of them around our back door and we leave them there all summer (much to my mum's disgust) because they are great as a mozzie net/insect trap to stop nasty bugs from coming into the house!


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 27, 2007)

as a kid we used to have a garden full of them, would spend half the summer catching flies to feed to the little guys.


----------



## wardy (Nov 27, 2007)

pretty sure you can eat them guys i wouldnt try it though lol.


----------



## sparticus (Nov 28, 2007)

nice pic jordan..they are beautiful spiders..


----------



## Hickson (Nov 30, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> yeh philK i go out and get the mail everyday(noone will now cause of him,and i wont let mum kill him) and i just pop my hand over him to get the mail and he doesnt really seem to care!



Actually, its a she.



Hix


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 30, 2007)

Hix said:


> Actually, its a she.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix


oh ok how can u tell?


----------



## abbott75 (Nov 30, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> oh ok how can u tell?



Sexual dimorphism. The males are _much_ smaller.


----------



## Pete (Nov 30, 2007)

Just for fun drop a live fly into its web and watch how quickly they can wrap prey. Watch carefully or you will miss it.
Truly facinating.


----------



## hazzard (Nov 30, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> oh ok how can u tell?



Hix can spot a female a mile off!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Nov 30, 2007)

Pete said:


> Just for fun drop a live fly into its web and watch how quickly they can wrap prey. Watch carefully or you will miss it.
> Truly facinating.


----------



## dragon-lover (Dec 2, 2007)

*No efence to the all the people that love spiders but YUK! I don't like spiders but i DO let them live, after all they are part of nature. My mum agrees and we both don't like them but they are pretty amazing when we look up close.*


----------



## scorps (Dec 2, 2007)

spiders are choice


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 2, 2007)

spiders are mad...there sexy


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 2, 2007)

Great photo, i love these spiders .mine was at the letter box before i went away and a month later when i got back it was gone. We had a Golden orb out the back so we set up a habitat area for them(fenced off from the dogs) she grew to the size of my hand and mated with tiny male,then layed an egg sack then died, i kept her for a week but then buried her in the habitat area. The egg sack has hatched and all the babies have flown away on the webs. I was hoping that some would stay but now we have heaps of wheel weavers(garden orbs)


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 2, 2007)

Hope you dont mind Jordon but can anyone identify this one please. Location Western Melb very similiar to a wolfy.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 2, 2007)

im very very upset about u putting them pics up cracksinthepitch,take them down NOW..................lol na its kool,its a nice looking spider but i dont know what it is


----------



## tooben (Dec 2, 2007)

bloody nice spider. im a spider lover.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 2, 2007)

We've got heaps of spiders where we are,ranging from jumping,redbacks ,wolfys,garden orbs,golden orbs,Crosses, bird dungs(photo attached),Huntsman,net casters,leaf curlers etc
P.S. thanks jordan


----------



## Full3R (Dec 3, 2007)

we had a small funnel web lookin spider thats legs and head and... mid section? had a metallic blue tinged to it, quie odd, it ran under the tin heap, about as big as a 5oc peice legs diameter of course.

jordan- your cool, your the only girl i know who refers to snakes and spiders as sexy thats radd ahah


----------

